# mufflers? what are you using?



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

i put a full pypes 2.5 system on my 70 convertible with the ram air manifolds. i picked their streetpro muffler because i figured "street" ment somewhat tolerable sound. wrong. it sounds nice at idle but you cant cruise with it. the drone will make your ears hurt and forget about talking or listening to the radio. they have to go.

i have read about the Dynomax VT muffler. it sounds interesting. anybody else use it? any other recs? dont want to make another mistake.

Dynomax VT Mufflers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Are the VTs the ones with the internal flapper valve that opens under WOT? I like the concept. I have the Edelbrock RPMs on my 70 and they are loud, but don't drone at all. But my motor is pretty mellow. I have Chinese Flowmasters on my 454 SS, it sounds great and doesnt' drone, but it's a truck. I haven't had a car that droned in a while, so don't know.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Are the VTs the ones with the internal flapper valve that opens under WOT? I like the concept..


yes they are


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i am running dynomax super turbos and am very happy with the sound, nice and mellow with a deep growl at WOT no droning.....



1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a complete 3" Pypes set up with X pipe, with reducers in the rear for the factory tips. IMO can't beat the sound.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I have a complete 3" Pypes set up with X pipe, with reducers in the rear for the factory tips. IMO can't beat the sound.


if mine wasnt a convertible i could probably live with it. its actually quieter cruising with the top down.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running the DynoMax mufflers from NAPA, you can hear what they sound like from my burn-out videos in my sig. No drone at all, and quite in the car.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I'm running the DynoMax mufflers from NAPA, you can hear what they sound like from my burn-out videos in my sig. No drone at all, and quite in the car.


those look interesting. they have an ultraflow and a super turbo, which do you have?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The super turbo's.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree...love'em


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

I have Dynomax Super Turbo's on the Monte and I've always really like them - a nice rumble at idle/cruising, but not obnoxious for extended trips. The video won't do much good as far as sound goes since it's a SBC, but will give you an idea on volume:






...the GTO has Flowmaster's on it, though I'm not sure how many chambers/what model (sorry no driving videos uploaded yet for it):






Drove it over 8hrs home when I bought it last year and while it is much louder than the Monte, I still love the sound and don't find it annoying.


EDIT:

Just uploaded this in car video:


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

right now...open headers B) but when I get done, I would like to have a catless X with flowmaster 40 series 2 chambers (the original) love the volume and tone of idle and WOT. had the super turbos on another car. seemed a touch too quiet for me. but I also run SLP LM1s on my cobra....which is pretty loud even with high flow cats. you may look into MAC mufflers too. I ran those for a while on a 302 and they sounded great, a little drone, but not bad.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

My '66 convertible had very old glasspacks. I had Flowmaster "40 series delta flow" installed with new 2-1/4" pipe and repro factory type tips installed. I like the overall balance of sound. Not too loud to annoy the wife or neighbors, reasonable when cruising, nifty when I step on it. I listened to the sound clips on flowmastermufflers.com and concluded that of their stuff, the next louder or softer were not for me. Their page on this muffler said "the 40 series delta flow is a milder sounding street & strip muffler that generates a powerful, aggressive sound outside the vehicle, a lower interior resonance while imnproving torque & HP". I did find that my local guy was confused about the distinctions between the many models, so I made my own choice and had him order those. Don't know about the other brands that folks like. Good luck.


----------

